
Mailit, A Tiny REST API to Send Emails - fidbit
https://github.com/dthree/mailit#
======
whatnotests
Looks great!

Also, I'd like to share my favorite email-related development tool,
MailCatcher [0]

Running these kinds tools as part of a docker-compose setup locally makes a
huge difference, especially for end-to-end testing.

[0] [https://mailcatcher.me/](https://mailcatcher.me/)

~~~
laurencei
I used to use MailCatcher - but I've switched to MailHog[0]

Similar to MailCatcher, but it is built with Go so you dont need to compile
etc - it just runs. I find it easier to install.

[0] [https://github.com/mailhog/MailHog](https://github.com/mailhog/MailHog)

~~~
whatnotests
MailHog also looks great --

One thing that I use MailCatcher for is its REST API. I can easily check for
new messages from tests (eg: Cucumber).

I don't see anything about that for MailHog on its github page.

------
wongarsu
Discussion from three days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14898350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14898350)

~~~
atomashpolskiy
Projects/products that get many upvotes here once might deserve to stay in
public sight longer than a couple of hours, even if just because they are more
likely to be interesting/helpful to people :) e.g. yesterday's submission
about a job site for former criminals slipped to the 2nd page just in 24 hours

------
disiplus
it looks like just a simple wraper around nodemailer, without any advanced
featuers, like you cannot send attachments, and so on.

i my tiny sideproject, sending emails with nodemailer is like 8 lines of code.

and for anything more complicated this is not really enough.

